# Lidl High protein bread rolls



## CandleLitDesert

Has anyone else tried these yet 27g of protein per serving for 39p picked up a few today, opinions?

Lidl High Protein Rolls

Ingredients:

Water, Linseeds, Wheat Protein, Soya Flour, Whole Wheat Flour, Sesame, Soybean Meal, Sunflower Seeds, Wheat Bran, Oat Fiber, Yeast, Salt, Colouring Spice Extracts (Curcuma).

Nutritional Information:

Typical Values per 100g:

Energy 1194kJ/268kcal

Fat 13.4g (Of which saturates 0.4g)

Carbohydrate 8.5g (Of which sugars 0.5g)

Fibre 12.4g

Protein 26.7g

Salt 0.99g


----------



## lcham14

Oh, not heard of this. I'll have to pop and get some


----------



## FelonE1

Lidls is the best


----------



## Bora

CandleLitDesert said:


> Has anyone else tried these yet 27g of protein per serving for 39p picked up a few today, opinions?
> 
> Lidl High Protein Rolls
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> Water, Linseeds, Wheat Protein, Soya Flour, Whole Wheat Flour, Sesame, Soybean Meal, Sunflower Seeds, Wheat Bran, Oat Fiber, Yeast, Salt, Colouring Spice Extracts (Curcuma).
> 
> Nutritional Information:
> 
> Typical Values per 100g:
> 
> Energy 1194kJ/268kcal
> 
> Fat 13.4g (Of which saturates 0.4g)
> 
> Carbohydrate 8.5g (Of which sugars 0.5g)
> 
> Fibre 12.4g
> 
> Protein 26.7g
> 
> Salt 0.99g


high in fat,100g equals what? 2 rolls? you got link to this?


----------



## CandleLitDesert

Bora said:


> high in fat,100g equals what? 2 rolls? you got link to this?


100g is one roll as they advertise its 27g of protein per roll next to the price tag.

I found the nutritional info here



__ https://www.facebook.com/lidluk/posts/849752261749260


----------



## CandleLitDesert

They are chewy as hell though.


----------



## sauliuhas

Looks good on a paper, but wheat protein?


----------



## jammie2013

What's the leucine content? (only thing that matters)


----------



## mac1969

Had 1 today not the best tasting but ok with chicken


----------



## BoxerJay

Been having one each day in work, seems okay to me, very chewy!


----------



## colarado red

Been getting them for a few weeks, trouble with lidl they are to quick to discontinue products. Use to buy the rye loafs till they stopped doing them.


----------



## dannythinx

Just to be clear wheat protein? Any good?


----------



## BetterThanYou

Price?


----------



## Clubber Lang

been using them for chicken sandwiches during the day or for work, taste alright TBH, and only 39p.

theyre chewy but ok even with a bit of butter on.

lidl cookies are amazing too!! ha.


----------



## TommyBananas

dannythinx said:


> Just to be clear wheat protein? Any good?


yes, protein is protein, you'll be eating other sources throughout the day, this bs has to stahp.


----------



## Ultrasonic

It's not BS. There is plenty of evidence that particular essential amino acids (most notably leucine) stimulate muscle protein synthesis, while non-essential amino acids don't. If you stick a piece of chicken in the roll then yes it's irrelevant but if the roll is the only protein source in that meal then for me at least that would be sub-optimal.


----------



## Prince Adam

Lol at how many people have had these but kept quiet about telling us all,!!

I'm all over the sound of these


----------



## ellisrimmer

TommyBananas said:


> yes, protein is protein, you'll be eating other sources throughout the day, this bs has to stahp.


That's a very simplistic view you know-it will get you so far but it's not optimum


----------



## ellisrimmer

Prince Adam said:


> Lol at how many people have had these but kept quiet about telling us all,!!
> 
> I'm all over the sound of these


Lol t**ts!


----------



## richardrahl

Prince Adam said:


> Lol at how many people have had these but kept quiet about telling us all,!!
> 
> I'm all over the sound of these


That's what I thought. Sneaky sh1ts. :ban: :whistling:


----------



## TommyBananas

ellisrimmer said:


> That's a very simplistic view you know-it will get you so far but it's not optimum


No.


----------



## 31205

TommyBananas said:


> No.


Hahaha!! Straight to the point as always!!


----------



## Snorbitz1uk

Lidl cheese and onion rolls are lovely.


----------



## TommyBananas

Ultrasonic said:


> It's not BS. There is plenty of evidence that particular essential amino acids (most notably leucine) stimulate muscle protein synthesis, while non-essential amino acids don't. If you stick a piece of chicken in the roll then yes it's irrelevant but if the roll is the only protein source in that meal then for me at least that would be sub-optimal.


Over the period of 24 hours, it isn't going to make any difference.

Also; tell me this matters when you realise 99.9% of people do the 0.01% of things correct (which make zero/little difference) and forget about the other 99.9%  seems to be a trend with people who think the actual pointless things matter.


----------



## Ultrasonic

TommyBananas said:


> Over the period of 24 hours, it isn't going to make any difference.
> 
> Also; tell me this matters when you realise 99.9% of people do the 0.01% of things correct (which make zero/little difference) and forget about the other 99.9%  seems to be a trend with people who think the actual pointless things matter.


Effects of protein timing/type is a subject that experts in the field (which neither of us are) will disagree on, so I'm going to resist posting links to studies to support my point of view as ultimately it won't get either of us anywhere. This is a subject I've read like large number of papers related to, from which I think there may be a benefit to manipulating protein type and timing and so I do. It absolutely is not proven that this offers a significant benefit though, which is why when I post diet advice I don't push this idea on others.

This topic is not however sufficiently clear cut to ridicule someone for asking about protein quality as in this thread.

I agree with you on most things BTW, just not this.


----------



## ellisrimmer

TommyBananas said:


> No.


k, your loss


----------



## Alex6534

They have these at the Lidl near my work, have to say for 39p each they are great. I have mine with either chicken/spinach/mayo or scrambled eggs and they do hit the spot. Normally I crave bread and this is a damn good substitute for all the carbs. Wheat protein isn't the best, but for those on the go or have little time to eat they are hard to beat. Just hope they pick up in popularity so they aren't discontinued!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Sounds good for a snack, dipped into a bowl of homemade veg soup. Might help with the chewyness


----------



## miketipping

safc49 said:


> Sounds good for a snack, dipped into a bowl of homemade veg soup. Might help with the chewyness


sounds good ill pop down lidl tomoz :thumb:


----------



## DC1

Got some on Saturday. Not keen on the taste tbh. Great macros but I prefer Dr Zaks or P28.


----------



## Joooshh29

Just bought one of these , had it with good ham and some Heinz honey BBQ sauce , quite chewy , but not bad like a crispy bread roll really , it stops the craving for pastries like sausage rolls and bacon and cheese turnovers haha


----------



## Frannny

These are fab toasted with eggs. Totally acceptable bread replacement.


----------



## leek99

Just noticed these this morning in lidl and bought a couple to try. I can confirm that they are very tasty and will definitely be buying these as part of my weekly shop now


----------



## Verno

leek99 said:


> Just noticed these this morning in lidl and bought a couple to try. I can confirm that they are very tasty and will definitely be buying these as part of my weekly shop now


1st post in?

New Lidl rep??

@FelonE


----------



## Wheyman

these are good, and they are 29p


----------



## colarado red

Verno said:


> 1st post in?
> 
> New Lidl rep??
> 
> @FelonE


 Can't beat lidl and homebargains save a fortune on my food shopping compared to asda. Going to start making my own protein bars brownies and protein muffins once the winter bulk starts.


----------

